# My buddies RiCe ... ha...



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I can't even begin


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pimp shit yo! LOL!


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

uggggg
looks some of the mexican rides that i see


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

haha! actually i think ive seen that foto b4 but always nice to see any HOOKED UP NEON! hahaha i wonder if these dumbfocks actually think they are making their car look better.

up here, the popular mexican ride is a 15 year old nissan w/ chrome hubcaps, chrome exhaust extensions, chromed moldings everywhere and sun-baked faded paint


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

our mexicans like to buy those big trucks and put every light and chromo and modification that they make for it...but yet thy live in a run down trailer home.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

"Hey, buddy, not to ruin your excitement, but we know its a [shitty] neon. No need to plaster it on your ass." That is horrible.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

not to mention they are SLOW! haha, i ran a brand new one down with my GA16DE powered 200sx auto, and i know my car is slow as shit, so those things are just flat out horrible


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

btw.. i found that somewhere on the net...
just thought it would be fun to post it here in the Member's rides.. rather than off-topic.. it's a car... kinda LoL


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Oh




My





God.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

numba won in tha hood, G.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

WOW! what are my people doin(shakes head) im mexican too


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey, why is my car doin on this site...

oh never mind, im not mexican, that can't be mine


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

NE.ON???? wtf?  i especially like the wheels. nice choice


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

> our mexicans like to buy those big trucks and put every light and chromo and modification that they make for it...but yet thy live in a run down trailer home.





> hey, why is my car doin on this site...
> oh never mind, im not mexican, that can't be mine


you guys serious with these stereotypes about mexicans.....? 
wtf i hope not


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

FadedKM83 said:


> *you guys serious with these stereotypes about mexicans.....?
> wtf i hope not *


 yeah seems like it


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

IMO I see nothing wrong with it... as long as he gets some damn wheels... If thats what he likes then fine... I don't have to drive it everyday


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I think some of those racist comments should be edited or rephrased before someone gets really offended


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i am hispanic...(mexican-american) i take no offense to it at all....i see the mexicans (from mexico) here in austin with really really fo0ked up rides...and its not a stereotype cuzz its fo0kin true...but i understand the wrongness of it...but its just so funny.....


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> *i am hispanic...(mexican-american) i take no offense to it at all....i see the mexicans (from mexico) here in austin with really really fo0ked up rides...and its not a stereotype cuzz its fo0kin true...but i understand the wrongness of it...but its just so funny..... *


yeah I agree with you but not everyone has the same views and someone else may get really offended, it's happened a lot on here and it's just better to stop it before it starts


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

i understand and agree with you too.....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *IMO I see nothing wrong with it... as long as he gets some damn wheels... If thats what he likes then fine... I don't have to drive it everyday  *



in my statement i was talking about the car incase someone got the wrong idea


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

There are true facts.. and basic stereostypes which exist around every culture...
-Common "colored" American.... loves big SUV's with huge shiney 22's all chromed out.. or old classics, dropped with hydrolics
-Common "hispanic" American... loves domestic cars.. usually Mustangs here in Colorado.. or any car with graphics, loads of chrome, really low to the ground (graphics = common Nike swoosh)
(both cases I think about Low Rider... partially represents their culture in Cars)
-Common white man... any car.. mostly Toyota Camry... etc
unless they are rich.. BMW.. Lexus... Ferrari etc
- Common teenager.. riced up Honda with every cheap accessory to add to the touch
-Common "Asian" - usual import car.. no further comment

- However.. not everyone is like the stereotype...
this represents maybe 2% of the population or less


* Note this is entirely "stereotypical" and in no way is my pure idea or feeling towards any particular culture

How is this Neon .. owned by an Hispanic?
Typical graphics and style (font)... and maybe the fact it's an domestic.. that's it.

(Never judge someone by the outside.. it's the inside that counts)
-just like cars... who cares if it's an crappy Honda CRX hatchback with an huge 11inch high aluminum wing on the roof and crappy graphics.. stock steelies... lowered suspension.. altezza's...
it's the insane Nissan *SR20DET* hybrid under the hood that makes us say.. hell at least he has the inside right 

This post was intended for shits and giggles.. and I don't want it to go any further


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

hehehe....dam crx's...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sr20det in a honda. that just seems wrong


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

That seems 2 fast 2 furious for me. Putting a DET in a Honda is sacriledge. I don't mind a BMW, but the fact that its a honda makes is wrong.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

I do apologize if anyone took my comment as being racist or stereotypical, most cars around my house that look like that are either owned by mexicans or white trash thugs....


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

this might be taking this thread where it shouldn't go... but why does everyone hate hondas so much?

ive owned two and they were both better quality cars then my b14. (yes, i know that b14s are on the low end of the nissan quality scale)

im just wondering where the ill feelings come from. is it because the are competition? or is it because they are so damn popular?

perhaps i just answered my own question...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

It's the popularity and competition for me...

I hate something that everyone has... only because I liek to be different... everyone has Honda's and altezza's so I am not a fan of them... 

And every Honda kid thinks he can kill virtually anyone, i don't know if it's the unpainted body kit, 3" fart tube and "cold-man intake" that makes the car look *FaSt* but 
Nissan inparticular hates Honda due to the competiton.. dealerships and companies want more money...
street wise we Nissan people think our engines are more strongly built, better quality and well tuned to beat the over populated rice burners..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

that thread has been discussed may times over, nissans vs hondas, why honda not nissan and so forth.. hondas have better handling that nissans, nissans have a better power band in hp tq curve, we have a smooth flat curve while hondas is very jumpy and spikey.. but every person with a honda thinks that they have the fast car especially if its a v-tec.... us nissan guys dont like their cocky ass attitude


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

dont people ever get tired of seeing rice?Every now and then I see a posted pic of some ricemobile.Havent people had enough already of ridiculing them?Sorry guys,just my fifty cents.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

another racial stero type flys by me again thank god im a panamano


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The writing and decals are what really sets off the gayness meter


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I also appologize if any of my comments seemed racist


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

It's a shame.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

whoa i seroiusly thought that was a honda till i saw the BIG Neon letters in the back haha


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Thats nothing!, I saw a minivan with a spoiler, and huge letters on it that said "Only god can judge me" It was primer gray, and had bondo all over it. After seeing it I proceeded to vomit!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

grr all i see is a white dot maybe its work blocking it out but I don't see anything.


----------



## greg5286 (May 7, 2003)

we hate hondas because deep down we all know that no matter how fast our 300+ hp nissans are, an 85 crx si will still beat us...lol jk....hondas are good cars for daily drivers and economy and are pretty good quality and can be fuckin nasty tuned cars, but they are just so played out and ruined by all ricers


plus they lack that thing called torque


----------



## Spec_V_kid (Jul 28, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAIN (Apr 21, 2003)

hate to break it to you guys but we're all called ricers by the musclecar crowd so dissin the next guy/gal about thier choice in car customizing is just a waste of time we all have our likes dislike in cars so just leave it at that


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

There's about 6 of those kinda neons around here... and they get razzed more than anyone else. 'course the choice of vehicle here is a longbox extended cab F-350.


----------

